# how to band?



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

hi, just a few days ago my baby girl lilo started to fly before i let her out i want to band her. because all of my other birds came with bands i don't know where or how to get them. so if any of you have any ideas PLEASE reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

first flight said:


> hi, just a few days ago my baby girl lilo started to fly before i let her out i want to band her. because all of my other birds came with bands i don't know where or how to get them. so if any of you have any ideas PLEASE reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, it's too late for Lilo...........they have to be banded at 6 days old. You can put a snap band on her, but it could be taken off easily. To get permanant bands, you have to order them from Foy's, Globals, Seigles......


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*ok (darn)*

while ok man i didnt know i will try to get a band soon thanks


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

*Do we have to band **our birds?* Someone had given us 2 birds and they had bands on them. However, we have had many offsprings since then and none of them have been banded. UMMM!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is extremely important, especially if they fly outside. They can be traced (if good records are kept) should they get lost and someone finds them. 

I have all mine banded, and I did get some made with my name and address and phone for any babies I have. It is also important to leave a forwarding number, should you move and change phone numbers. Records need to be kept current so the information on bands is always up to date, regardless of whether you buy club bands or have them made with your personal info. on them.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I've banded all my bird's offspring. Otherwise next year I wouldn't be able to tell them apart from the parents, I would have no idea how old they were and I wouldn't be able to sell them to anybody due to not knowing if I was selling a 10 yr old bird or a yearling. That's a unique problem with all white birds.


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

We have been keeping record on paper and have named each bird by certain markings on them. It is becoming difficult , as we have like 22 birds now. I guess I can buy bands at Foys. I have got to get on that website tonight. Can the wild life people take my birds b/c their not banded?


----------

